# Buff = Had oder gibt es da Unteschiede?



## Christian_74 (20. Dezember 2004)

So wie es der Titel sagt. Von den "Wunderschläucher" gibt es ja Buff und Had als die bekannteste. Das selbe Konzept führen beide doch sind die Leistungen auch egal oder nicht? Oder ist der Preis und Muster einziger Unterschied zwischen beiden.

Würde mich freuen über ein Verlgeich von beiden.  

Grüsse,


Christian


----------



## El Papa (20. Dezember 2004)

Zuerst war das Buff (kommt aus Spanien und kostet hier nur die Hälfte!!!). Technisch gesehen müsste das das gleiche sein. Eben von nem anderen Hersteller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe911 (20. Dezember 2004)

Was das technische Konzept angeht (=Rundstrickschlauch) gilt auf jeden Fall Buff = Had.

Ich habe je ein Produkt im Einsatz und kann auch bezüglich Verschleiß beim Waschen etc. keinen Unterschied erkennen.

Gruß,
joe


----------



## Dogshouse (20. Dezember 2004)

An sich das gleiche. H.A.D gibt es aber auch noch mit so 'nem Stück Fleece unten dran. Gerade jetzt im Winter praktisch. Beim Buff hab ich sowas noch nicht gesehen. Hab auch beide Marken, aber bis jetzt keinen Unterschied gemerkt.


----------



## Alan (20. Dezember 2004)

Dogshouse schrieb:
			
		

> H.A.D gibt es aber auch noch mit so 'nem Stück Fleece unten dran.



Hab nur Buff-Schläuche. Diese gibt es aber auch mit einem Fleeceansatz. 

Gruß

D.


----------



## Christian_74 (21. Dezember 2004)

Super! Dann kann ich mich nach Muster und Preis richten um mir eins zu kaufen. Vielen Dank!  

Weinachtliche Grüsse,  

Christian.


----------



## pinguin (21. Dezember 2004)

Hmmmmmmmmm... Ich habe auch beide. Der Buff ist flauschiger und wirkt wertiger. Der H.A.D. ist erst ein paar Tage alt. Fühlt sich sehr dünn an. Irgendwie ist mir der Buff lieber.


----------



## Baxx (21. Dezember 2004)

pinguin schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmmmmmmmm... Ich habe auch beide. Der Buff ist flauschiger und wirkt wertiger. Der H.A.D. ist erst ein paar Tage alt. Fühlt sich sehr dünn an. Irgendwie ist mir der Buff lieber.



Obwohl ich ein HAD nur mal in der Hand hatte, stimme ich dem zu. Mit Buff bin ich bisher sehr zufrieden.

Ein Fleecestück halte ich für überflüssig, wenn es kälter wird kann man den einfachen Schlauch ja doppelt verwenden.


btw: Kann mir mal jemand vorführen wie man so ein Tuch als _komplette_ Gesichtsmaske verwenden soll? Auf den Packungen sind ja tolle Bildchen, aber entweder habe ich einen unpassenden Schädel oder die Macher haben das nie wirklich im Feldversuch ausprobiert.


----------



## hotzemott (22. Dezember 2004)

Kann ein Buff, ein H.A.D. und ein Polar-Buff bieten. Das HAD ist 2-3 cm länger als das Buff, sonst sehe ich keine Unterschiede. Man kann sich einfach das beste Design auswählen. Leider müffeln alle eher schnell, sonst sind sie klasse. Das Polar-Buff verwende ich nicht zum sportlichen Biken sondern mehr im Alltag oder auf Schitour, wenn es wirklich kalt ist.
Gruss, Hotzemott


----------



## hotzemott (22. Dezember 2004)

Ain SUPER Tipp   
Werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren! Danke.

Ich hätte halt nicht gedacht, dass die Dinger nach jedem Mal Biken müffeln, schliesslich stopfe ich sie ja nicht unter die Achseln  
Andererseits zieht man das Ding mitunter auch bis unter die Nase hoch und freut sich dann, wenn es noch frisch riecht!
Greetz, Hotzemott


----------



## free.rider (22. Dezember 2004)

Buff ist das Original, die waren die ersten. Had ist der Nachbau. 
Beide sind Ok. Had istein wenig dünner, aber das macht nichts,
jedenfalls ist das meine Erfahrung.

Gruss
Freerider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faulerflex (24. Dezember 2004)

beideg ibt es in unterschiedlichen Wärmegraden soweit ich weis...also mit und ohne Fleece und so..aber es gibt eben auch unterschiedlich dicke Stoffe also Buffs für den Sommer oder den Winter..das erklärt warum sich das HAD so dünn angefühlt haben könnte, weils eben ne nummer dünner war...


----------



## porschechris (27. Juli 2015)

Hat schon jemand das P.A.C H2o ausprobiert?  Das soll eine günstige Alternative zu HAD und BUFF sein. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pfeifferheiko (27. Juli 2015)

porschechris schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand das P.A.C H2o ausprobiert?  Das soll eine günstige Alternative zu HAD und BUFF sein.



soso die günstige alternative?
17€ vs 16€

ist ja ein besonders interessanter unterschied oder ist das ein aprilscherz?

1:1 buff tucher gibt's aus Fernost für üblicherweise ~2€ das stück, unterschiede zum orginal buff sind=0
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/5pcs-...ge-Number-of-Style-Wholesale/32296603362.html
wennst einen 100er pack kaufst liegt der Stückpreis sogar bei ~1€, mehr sind diese simplen elastischen polyestermicrofaser-fetzen"buff ist ja nix anderes" eigentlich eh nie wert gewesen.

hab selber schon mal paar im osten gekauft vor 2 jahren, davor leider völlig überteuerte orginal buffs da es noch keine alternativen gab vor ~6 jahren.

rein subjektiv sind die aus dem osten sogar besser:
 den die hallten im schnitt länger als ein orginal buff"das material scheint ne bessere Qualität zu haben", sie zerfusseln nicht so schnell bei nem Bartträger"ich" an den Bartstoppeln.


----------



## Denyodp (28. Juli 2015)

Ich habe zwei HAD Tücher und bin von der Qualität ziemlich enttäuscht. Die haben nach zwei, drei Waschvorgängen schon ziemlich stark angefangen zu fusseln und der Farben blichen aus. Von Decathlon habe ich mir dann für 5€ mal eins geholt, das ist mindestens genau so gut. Ich schaue mir zum Herbst hin mal die diversen billig China Angebote an und werde diese testen. Viel anders werden die Tücher dann wohl nicht sein.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (28. Juli 2015)

Denyodp schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei HAD Tücher und bin von der Qualität ziemlich enttäuscht. Die haben nach zwei, drei Waschvorgängen schon ziemlich stark angefangen zu fusseln und der Farben blichen aus. Von Decathlon habe ich mir dann für 5€ mal eins geholt, das ist mindestens genau so gut. Ich schaue mir zum Herbst hin mal die diversen billig China Angebote an und werde diese testen. Viel anders werden die Tücher dann wohl nicht sein.



Kannst Du mal bitte einen Link im Decathlon Fred reinstellen?


----------



## Denyodp (28. Juli 2015)

Sehr gerne. Finde das Tuch jedoch derzeit nicht im Decathlon Shop. Ich schaue morgen nochmal in Ruhe.

*edit*
Erledigt:



Denyodp schrieb:


> Ich habe von Quechua auch dieses "Buff"-Tuch im Einsatz:
> 
> http://www.decathlon.de/multifunktionstuch-mountain-trail-schwarz-id_8301526.html
> 4,00€
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

